# DIY - Counter Pressure Bottle Filler



## stilvia (22/7/16)

Hi All,

Just thought I'd share this little project I put together a month or so back. Got inspired after looking at the WilliamsWarn unit and thought I could make something similar myself.

I figured the top off of a Grolsch bottle was a good start for the seal. It also had a large enough center to drill for the 6mm beer line to pass through and a 1.5mm hole for a PRV. The frame was bent up from 3mm aluminium sheet. I used stainless threaded rod to hold the platform and used springs to provide a seal. A mate at work 3D printed some bushes for the threaded rod to go through the top sheet. I've used 2 JG valves and a JG Y-piece to provide CO2 and beer. Depending on how the PRV is set, takes around 40 seconds to fill.

Price cost me $70 all up for everything including the aluminium cut to size and bent. Can definitely recommend going down this path for the cost.


----------



## crowmanz (22/7/16)

Nice work, I have had the same idea for a bottle filler (minus the frame) after using the keg king gun and not hating it. Do you have any close up shots of the cap and PVR?


----------



## stilvia (22/7/16)

Here's a close up of the seal. The one on the top is what I've used. I tapped the small hole for the PRV but at the moment I'm just using a stainless steel nut to act as a valve and tighten or loosen it depending on the beer flow into the bottle.


----------



## technobabble66 (22/7/16)

Great work, stilvia!
Very nifty device.


----------

